# How did you buy yours?



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

Im looking into buying a skyline R32 1990 GTR and i was jus wondering how your payin for it and wats the payment like i know alot of people take out loans and use a bank payment but is there any other way?.....i was wondering what insurance is like too


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

this prolly aint helpin yah since I paid in full via wire transfer then insurance is running me 1700 every 6months on a 94 33gts and I got 3 tickets 18 male single/..........insurance company will insure anyone


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

Whered you buy it at?...id rather buy a R33 GTST and buy a GTR body kit for it and maybe later do a swap


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

you plan on paying the whole cost or installments...cuz if you got all the $$$$ I'll do some calling around for yah


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

i was either going to take out a loan from the bank but i kinda was hopin to find somebody that i could do payments or installments on because i dont want to pay like 2-4 grand extra for intrest


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

I paid cash for mine. Oh, you mean buying one here in the US? Man, you'll most likely have to get a loan.


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

yah their is really nowhere you can make payments on a skyline, just give me a price you would go up to and I'll see what i can do...also give me the year and model of Skyline


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

yea i just moved into a house so it wont be till next year or so untill i can start actually gettin ready to buy it cuz i mean i have to help out with bills and stuff sooo im pretty much stuck till i go off to college next year or so and stuff but i kinda didnt want to go above 22g


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

this is my email: [email protected]----write this down somewhere and when you get financially set email me or i think i will still have this cell number for a while 2402171411 Thomas is my name


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

SkylineR33gts said:


> Thomas is my name


and Skylines are my game. :thumbup:


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

foi shizzle my skynizzle cuz we rollizzle up in the right handizzle


----------

